# Reserve Golf Course in Oregon



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

Worked at the Reserve Golf Course today. One of my favorite jobs so far. Painting the wifi "towers". 13 total. Generator for the sprayer. Will be back to finish the job tomorrow. Here is my paint mobile with a nice background. I'll get some pictures of the wifi towers tomorrow.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm jealous.

COOL wheels


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Now that is a nice lawn!


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

sweet gig

Is that golf cart/gator type thing courtesy of the course?


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

StripandCaulk said:


> sweet gig
> 
> Is that golf cart/gator type thing courtesy of the course?



Yes the maintenance department let us barrow it, which was covered during estimating. This place is heavily stocked with these. We had to supply the generator.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Cool, i would have alot of fun with that job..probably too much. Let me know if need help figuring out how to take the govenor out of it:whistling2:


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

StripandCaulk said:


> Cool, i would have alot of fun with that job..probably too much. Let me know if need help figuring out how to take the govenor out of it:whistling2:


My Coworker and I had a lot of fun and laughs. Yes we joked about taking the governor out along with the air filter and few other things, but we thought better as we didn't want a white primer spill going down the 1st hole cart path from a wheelie.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

You couldn't be asking for better weather. Hard to beat summers here in Oregon - once they start.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

researchhound said:


> You couldn't be asking for better weather. Hard to beat summers here in Oregon - once they start.



summer in Oregon, July 9 - 13 :whistling2:


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

researchhound said:


> You couldn't be asking for better weather. Hard to beat summers here in Oregon - once they start.


Yes, it was a long time coming. Went camping last Thursday-Sunday at Mt St Helens. Wore shorts and a t-shirt the whole time. Was awesome.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> summer in Oregon, July 9 - 13 :whistling2:


Nah... it usually starts the 5th.


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

Here are a few more picture if anyone was interested. All towers were 1 coat prime and 2 top coats. 7 colors total, as they were trying to camouflage them.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Whos going to notice the towers? 

Aren't people going to be looking for their balls?

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> Whos going to notice the towers?
> 
> Aren't people going to be looking for their balls?
> 
> Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


I think the people that hit the 3 towers that I saw ball damage on noticed them :jester:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

immovable obstruction ?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I guess I have to ask.Why does one need wifi towers on a golf coarse?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> I guess I have to ask.Why does one need wifi towers on a golf coarse?


You expect people to spend four - five continuous hours NOT connected the the interweb ?

Chris, you sound like a Ludite. SHAME. :thumbsup:

------

GAWD, who knows ? GPS? to find your balls? Streaming Pandora music through your iPod touch? Watching football on your laptop as you play golf?

Seems silly to me.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

just searched "Why wifi on golf courses" and here is part of one result



> What began as a GPS (global positioning satellite) tool to help golfers improve their games has evolved into a fixed wireless management system that is turning golf courses into community hot spots.
> 
> "Weve really drilled down on the wireless network," said Blake Poniuck, vice president of sales and marketing for GPS Industries, developers of the system. "From end to end, youve got this wireless coverage with the capability to connect every single facility and every single person in that operation."
> 
> ...


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

How in the hell do you go about pricing a job to spray those things? 
Also, you should look into a gas sprayer...no generator then.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

We were supposed to get the GPS units on our carts at the local golf course but the Island government which owns the course had them installed at another course instead . Oh well...at least this way they can't be watching us drive in some spots that we should not be driving in LOL ! I do still have my portable SG5 Sky Caddy always by my side...worth every cent too that it cost me a year ago !


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

Romanski said:


> Here are a few more picture if anyone was interested. All towers were 1 coat prime and 2 top coats. 7 colors total, as they were trying to camouflage them.



Very nice looking job . I assume the poles are metal ? What product did you use to prime and what did you apply for the top coat ?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

playedout6 said:


> We were supposed to get the GPS units on our carts at the local golf course but the Island government which owns the course had them installed at another course instead . Oh well...at least this way they can't be watching us drive in some spots that we should not be driving in LOL ! I do still have my portable SG5 Sky Caddy always by my side...worth every cent too that it cost me a year ago !




14-3b

Except as provided in the Rules, during a stipulated round the player must not use any artificial device or unusual equipment… for the purpose of gauging or measuring distance or conditions that might affect his play…

not that I would care if anyone I was playing with used one.


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

chrisn said:


> I guess I have to ask.Why does one need wifi towers on a golf coarse?


The Reserve has an App to order drinks and food from the clubhouse and they bring it out to you while you play.




Bobbo said:


> Very nice looking job . I assume the poles are metal ? What product did you use to prime and what did you apply for the top coat ?


Yes the poles were metal. I scuffed all the plastic wireless router housings and shot it with the primer also, stuck nicely. Product was the PPG DTM. I got it from Miller Paint. The primer and top coat labels look very similar.



premierpainter said:


> How in the hell do you go about pricing a job to spray those things?
> Also, you should look into a gas sprayer...no generator then.


 Price it the same way I would any other job. As far as a gas sprayer, I have an 8900XLT, but it is way to loud for a golf course and not to mention it takes around a gallon of paint to fill the line(I guess i could change it to a small 50 footer). But with all the color changes I figured my new 400 with a really quiet inverter would be perfect. It was a Honda 2000 and was whisper quiet. Cost me 90 dollars for a 2 day rental with the insurance.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

daArch said:


> 14-3b
> 
> Except as provided in the Rules, during a stipulated round the player must not use any artificial device or unusual equipment… for the purpose of gauging or measuring distance or conditions that might affect his play…
> 
> not that I would care if anyone I was playing with used one.


What year was the rulebook that you pulled that from ??? I think it is perfectly legal to use these days . I have heard that the ones that provide elevation #'s though are illegal ...but I could be wrong .

http://www.skygolf.com/global repository/support/faqs/Is the SkyCaddie legal during play.aspx


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I just googled Sky Caddy and that came up.

My old golf buddy (who's moved away) and also lawyer and also VERY knowledgeable told me about two years ago they were illegal in tournament play.

A single was playing along with us and he was an optical range finder


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Golf sucks...


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> just searched "Why wifi on golf courses" and here is part of one result


 
Ben Hogan and the like are rolling in their graves:yes:


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> I just googled Sky Caddy and that came up.
> 
> My old golf buddy (who's moved away) and also lawyer and also VERY knowledgeable told me about two years ago they were illegal in tournament play.
> 
> A single was playing along with us and he was an optical range finder


THey can be used in tournaments, as long as they don't show elevation changes. Distance to green is marked in the fairways, so now it just makes it more accurate. A player is not allowed to ask another what the yardage is, which is a dumb rule.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

premierpainter said:


> THey can be used in tournaments, as long as they don't show elevation changes. Distance to green is marked in the fairways, so now it just makes it more accurate. A player is not allowed to ask another what the yardage is, which is a dumb rule.


 
I don't believe you are allowed to ask what club they are using either:blink:


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

chrisn said:


> I don't believe you are allowed to ask what club they are using either:blink:


Ummm...maybe only at the tee off ??? I've never heard anybody ever mention this on the fairways ...but who knows !


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> Golf sucks...


I don't get it either.

I do appreciate the lawn though.


----------

